# Audio questions



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

1. I've gotten over having chest caving bass in my cars and I've gotten over wiring up stereos and all the what-have-you. So I don't mind keeping my car's stereo stock. However, the Cruze's stock system has a pretty decent bass hit to it (during certain songs) but sometimes it isn't enough. I think I want to add a small sub. I was thinking about a single 400w 10". Is it possible to add an amp to the stock stereo system?

2. If possible, can XR make a box that will maximize the small sub?

3. How do I play MP3's over bluetooth? Is it possible with the stock system or do I need an adapter/kit/diff stereo? I tried to pair my phone but didn't see any options for bluetooth input on the stereo.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> 1. I've gotten over having chest caving bass in my cars and I've gotten over wiring up stereos and all the what-have-you. So I don't mind keeping my car's stereo stock. However, the Cruze's stock system has a pretty decent bass hit to it (during certain songs) but sometimes it isn't enough. I think I want to add a small sub. I was thinking about a single 400w 10". Is it possible to add an amp to the stock stereo system?
> 
> 2. If possible, can XR make a box that will maximize the small sub?
> 
> 3. How do I play MP3's over bluetooth? Is it possible with the stock system or do I need an adapter/kit/diff stereo? I tried to pair my phone but didn't see any options for bluetooth input on the stereo.


You actually caught me at a very good time. I have in stock three TangBand 8" subwoofers that work excellently in very small boxes, as well as three Massive Audio NX2 amplifiers, which are very small. The subs require 0.35 cubic feet net volume, which I can probably make into a wedge of some sort that just sits somewhere in the trunk and takes up as little space as possible. One 8" sub would have more than enough power for your needs. 

The subwoofer has a very high excursion and a neodymium motor (very strong). The amplifier is a very efficient Class-D, which you will be perfectly fine running off of one 8 gauge wire. No need for 4 gauge. 

The subwoofer:
Tang Band W8-1363SB 8" Subwoofer 264-833

The amplifier:
Massive Audio NX2 Nano Block Series 2-Channel 960W Max Amplifier

The nice thing about the amp is the size. You can mount one of these just about anywhere. 










The entire kit, including the box, would be $390 plus shipping. Shipping should be cheap since it would be a fairly small package. 

To play MP3s over bluetooth, you need that one module, I forget what it's called or what the part number is. It's somewhere around $85 shipped on Amazon. Obermd will know exactly what you need.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

xr: can I install the sub on the stock stereo? $390 isn't bad for all that. Can you hold a kit for me until Jan?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> To play MP3s over bluetooth, you need that one module, I forget what it's called or what the part number is. It's somewhere around $85 shipped on Amazon. Obermd will know exactly what you need.



Its the Bluetooth PDIM from a Camaro - See this link:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html

One of my best mods!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sonic beat me to it. My first, and still, best mod to any car I've owned.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> xr: can I install the sub on the stock stereo? $390 isn't bad for all that. Can you hold a kit for me until Jan?


With the PAC AA-GM44 harness (under $40 on amazon), yes, you can install this on the stock stereo. All you'll need is one RCA wire and an 8 gauge power wire kit. You should be out the door for way under $500 for the whole install. 

I sure can hold a kit for you. I'll set one aside with your name on it. I'll include mounting screws and gasket tape free of charge as part of the kit as well.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i also have stock system and want to add a sub. I am totally clueless so installing anything by myself is out of the question. Budget is also an issue so I was thinking of getting one of those bazooka amplified tube subs or something like this http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...CA&pcname=&sku=10168534&ActiveTab=Tab_details. Does any one know how they sound and is it recommended?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MjC said:


> i also have stock system and want to add a sub. I am totally clueless so installing anything by myself is out of the question. Budget is also an issue so I was thinking of getting one of those bazooka amplified tube subs or something like this Alpine 10" Powered Car Subwoofer with Enclosure : Loaded Boxes - Best Buy Canada. Does any one know how they sound and is it recommended?


If you're looking for the easiest way to add some "thump," then that will do the trick. If you're looking for some good sound quality, you'll want to find something else.

Keep in mind, some installation will be required even for something like that, and the difference in install complexity between that and a complete subwoofer + amplifier system won't be very large at all.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

will these be installable on the stock cruze system? boxing day sale going on soon so i can get one of these for around 150$ budget reasons for not getting a full system =[


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MjC said:


> will these be installable on the stock cruze system? boxing day sale going on soon so i can get one of these for around 150$ budget reasons for not getting a full system =[


It will be installable in the stock Cruze system. 

Not a bad price for an amplified sub, assuming it is amplified...


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

thats good news. heres the link for the one im thinking of purchasing MTX 12" Vented Subwoofer Enclosure with Amp (TNP112D2) : 12" Subwoofers - Future Shop . Is there a how to guide floating around for installing sub/amps or even better a step by step video. shops here charge around 100$ for installations, id like to diy if possible. btw what would not be installable on the cruze stock system?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MjC said:


> thats good news. heres the link for the one im thinking of purchasing MTX 12" Vented Subwoofer Enclosure with Amp (TNP112D2) : 12" Subwoofers - Future Shop . Is there a how to guide floating around for installing sub/amps or even better a step by step video. shops here charge around 100$ for installations, id like to diy if possible. btw what would not be installable on the cruze stock system?


Pretty much anything that can fit in the trunk can be installed in the Cruze. It's just a matter of how much work you're willing to put in.


----------

